# sftp server with speed throttling



## Jago (Mar 21, 2010)

What are my options if I want to run an sftp server with speed throttling? My understanding is that openssh (which includes sftp) in base does not support this directly, so I would have to either use a custom kernel with ALTQ (and I would really rather stick to GENERIC so I can use freebsd-update) which sounds like a bit too much configuration work or pass sftp traffic through PF and throttle it (ugly, would also affect ssh traffic).

Are there any sftp servers with directly built-in functionality for this? I just would to be able to set limits for upload speed globally for the entire server and preferably to also be able to do speed settings on a per-user basis.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 21, 2010)

Note on freebsd-update: if you keep your generic kernel in /boot/GENERIC and your custom kernel in the usual place (/boot/kernel), freebsd-update will use /boot/GENERIC to update the generic kernel and leave your custom kernel untouched so you can keep using it. You'll have to let freebsd-update update the source tree as well, and rebuild your custom kernel after an update, of course.


----------



## Jago (Mar 22, 2010)

It seems that ProFTPD with mod_sftp will do what I need: http://www.proftpd.org/docs/contrib/mod_sftp.html


----------

